# Is this gl coverage ok??



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello, i got quoted 900 a year for a general liability policy. It's a 2 million gl with a million agg. Meaning a million per occurance, claims not to total 2 mil. My question is, is this a good price??? And would this be ample financial coverage??? I'm located in ohio and i'm small (do a few shopping centers and strip malls).

O and this is just liability for buisness, no autos (different company).

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Theshoemaker;1045853 said:


> Hello, i got quoted 900 a year for a general liability policy. It's a 2 million gl with a million agg. Meaning a million per occurance, claims not to *(exceed?)* 2 mil. My question is, is this a good price??? And would this be ample financial coverage??? I'm located in ohio and i'm small (do a few shopping centers and strip malls).
> 
> O and this is just liability for buisness, no autos (different company).
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


In general, looks good. Does the policy specify *commercial *?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've got the 1 mil/ 2 mil... I pay $600 per year...MMG Insurance


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2 million is good ,but you need to see what the property managers want for coverage. And make sure your insurance says "snowplowing"


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks again!! Yes the policy specifies commercial snow plowing/hauling, so that end should be ok, i will just need to see if 2mil/1mil is enough coverage for the property company.


----------



## PeterG (Oct 20, 2010)

Theshoemaker;1045853 said:


> Hello, i got quoted 900 a year for a general liability policy. It's a 2 million gl with a million agg. Meaning a million per occurance, claims not to total 2 mil. My question is, is this a good price??? And would this be ample financial coverage??? I'm located in ohio and i'm small (do a few shopping centers and strip malls).
> 
> O and this is just liability for buisness, no autos (different company).
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Who do you go through? I need my insurance quick and am having trouble finding places.


----------



## LB1234 (Oct 17, 2006)

I thing you mean 1 mill per occurance and 2 mil aggregate or 1mil/2mil. not the other way around.

Insurance is funny...I am in jersey and pay close to 7 grand for my gl coverage and inlands marine coverage. I pay an additional 2300 for commericial auto on two trucks with plows and salters for 1 mil coverage. Within my GL is a rider for snow plow coverage that costs about 900. I have 1 mil per occurence and 3 mil agg. You guys are paying for total insurance for basically under what I pay my rider for. so according to me you are getting an unbelievable deal!!


----------

